# Peanut Butter Jar Again Picture



## towhead (Dec 31, 2004)

Can't figure out what I'm doing.  I'll try again....Have been reading the forum with great interest for the last few months and I especially LOVE the pictures of the Dumps and really envy you "guys" up east!  I am up here in Minnesota and dug this jar from a 1925-1950 dump and can't figure it out...It says Bayle Food Products on the bottom and I guess George Bayle invented Peanut Butter....


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jan 1, 2005)

Funny...I always thought Gerorge Washington Carver invented peanut butter...[8|]

 In 1890, Bayle began marketing a nutricious protein substitute ("sub-sti-tute"...love that song[]) meant for people with rotten teeth who couldn't chew meat. He called it "Ground Peanut Paste." Ewww. In 1904 he took it to the St. Louis Fair  and sold samples for a penny. Your jar looks older than 1925. Looks more like circa 1900 to me. Is it ABM? Love the bubbles...[]


----------



## towhead (Jan 1, 2005)

Dang....what exactly is ABM?


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jan 1, 2005)

Automatic Bottle Machine.[]


----------



## towhead (Jan 1, 2005)

Guess I dont know how to tell...seams end before the "lip"....


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jan 1, 2005)

That means it's BIM, or Blown in mold. They usually date pre-1905.[]


----------



## towhead (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks Again for the Info DiggerBoy!


----------



## towhead (Jan 21, 2005)

Someone suggested that maybe there was a Peanut shaped label on the front....Is that the shape of a Peanut??!


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 25, 2013)

I was going to send Towhead some information on collectable bottles.  He doesn't have a PM address.  RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 25, 2013)

All these revivals of ancient post are making me head spin! [] No real problem though, they come up all the time. Julie's been around for a while Red, maybe her email need to be updated?[8|]


----------

